
A Google Analytics Alternative That Doesn't Exploit User Data - mjcarp
https://pulsemetrics.io/blog/google-analytic-alternative/
======
4ensic
Hmm, you need to sign up before they reveal pricing. But they won't exploit
that data, eh?

~~~
mjcarp
It says in big words on the front page that the product is free for the time
being.

